# two prewar schwinn  ebay



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 2, 2019)

i do not have the link...  the autocycle seems like a good deal... to bad it,s it restored


----------



## Dave K (Mar 2, 2019)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Schwinn-Prewar-Motorbike-Vintage-Bicycle-Klunker-/392251715932

https://www.ebay.com/itm/1941-Vinta...luxe-Autocycle-Bicycle-Restored-/392251708180


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 3, 2019)

who,s going to get one


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 3, 2019)

the restos blow...  hence way overpriced...bike would have to be completely redone to represent.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 3, 2019)

here's what happens ...

Newbie plunks down for one of those bikes....

Bike arrives...(with damage of course as most random bike Ebayers can't pack...)
bike gets built... eventually some collector types visit the new owner and his 
bike...
Pick it apart and explain the multiple issues ...

Newbie gets bummed out... sours completely on bike collecting and 
another potential hobbyist lost due to the abundance of half@ss but shiny cobble jobs
littering the market...

Price em accordingly.... as value of sum of parts not quality of work...
Motorbike 2G range
41 2G range


----------

